# Karabukspor Vs Genclerbirligi 	TURKEY SUPER LEAGUE 1/8 7PM G



## Foxtrot (Jan 8, 2012)

Karabukspor Vs Genclerbirligi 	TURKEY SUPER LEAGUE  12--BET  1/8 7PM GMT+8


Karabukspor has played 8 Turkish Super Lig matches this season on Yenisehir Stadium. On home ground Karabukspor has won 3, drawn 2 and lost 3 matches. This ranks Karabukspor 12th in home team performance in the Turkish Super Lig.

Genclerbirligi has played 8 Turkish Super Lig matches this season away from home. On away ground Genclerbirligi has won 2, drawn 2 and lost 4 matches. This ranks Kirmizi Simsekler (The Red Lightnings) 11th in away team performance in the Turkish Super Lig.

1x2 odds by 12BET

Karabukspor 2.62
Genclerbirligi 2.59
Draw 3.20


----------

